# Excessive Panting



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry if this issue has already been brought up, but Joey pants quite often. Even if it is not particularly warm, he is often panting while my other two are fine. If anything, I would expect him to be more cold than the other two as he has a much more slender frame. The other two are stockier. 

I offer him water and he'll drink some, but will continue to pant.

Could it be related to another health problem?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know how old Joey is, or the circumstances in which he pants alot. After exercise? If he is just walking around panting and the other dogs are fine, then I'd get him to a vet. Might be heart or lung problems??? Sue


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My boy began panting last spring. He was at rest like he might when we arrived home and he was excited. It was a heart issue. I'd get him checked to be safe. There are LOTS of good heart medications and you would want to start him on them as soon as possible if that was his issue.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I think to be safe we'll take a trip to the vet soon to have it checked out. 

Joey just turned two. I guess it does tend to happen when it is warm"er" than usual or after he has played, but it just concerns me because the other two are fine.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Abnormal panting or frequent panting with no reason behind it can be pain. Dogs are notorious for not letting you know they are hurting and panting is one of the signs. Also stress can cause them to pant. Let us know what the vet says.


----------

